# Mark or identify identical kittens



## patchwork cat (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi
Just wanted to ask all breeders how they mark kittens that are identical. I know of scrunchies on neck and nail varnish. Nails are too small and I really would worry about anything around their necks. Has anyone tried any dye or soemthing to colour a section of fur temporarily?Thank you patch


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I've used a cotton bud to put food colouring in the crease of their armpit? That worked well for me.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If needed then the food colouring option in a least licked place is probably the best option - if you have a pale coloured kitten. That said, even with a litter that contained 4 cream point boys, so no colour to go by, I never had any trouble telling them all apart right from the beginning they all look different.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi PW and welcome,we do as Leah and Saiks have said,and don't worry i'm sure as identical as they are they will soon enough develop different characters/personality traits and you'll know who's who


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I do use the elasticated hair bands, have done this for several years and many kittens, never had a problem. I got a large packet from Asda (i think it was) and there are several different sizes suitable for newborns upwards.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

with the pups we cut a little bit of hair off in different places and just mark down which pup is which eg snip off some hair on the knee left leg on one, right leg on another cut the excess hair off the end of the tail etc


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

In my last Burmese litter I had 3 blue girls who were incredibly similar - certainly 2 of them I absolutely could not tell apart until they were at least 8 weeks old! They wore their hairband collars almost until they went to new homes 



Siamese Kelly said:


> Hi PW and welcome,we do as Leah and Saiks have said,and don't worry i'm sure as identical as they are they will soon enough develop different characters/personality traits and you'll know who's who


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

,alright and plz be honest,have any of you ever got them mixed up and be told rightly so by new familys er hello wheres such a bodyNot that i have you understand..just being nosy


----------

